# Can't edit posts...?



## Zeetwig (May 15, 2012)

Hi I have just discovered that I cannot edit some of my posts :S It seems it is the short, single-sentence posts that cannot be edited, but I haven't checked it thoroughly. I am quite sure that I have been able to edit them previously, but now I can't. Why?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 15, 2012)

The site Admin has disabled the ability to edit comments after a certain time period has passed.


----------



## Zeetwig (May 15, 2012)

Aah that would explain things. May I ask why, and what that period of time is?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 15, 2012)

You'd have to ask Alex as to why it was imposed. As for time period, I want to say it's between 24 and 48 hours, but I could be wrong. Needless to say, I haven't really been too affected by this.


----------



## JamesM (May 15, 2012)

It's 48 hours I think.


----------



## Sephael (May 15, 2012)

As for the reason, it prevents people from changing details and/or starting fights and destroying evidence once it is started.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 15, 2012)

Sephael said:


> As for the reason, it prevents people from changing details and/or starting fights and destroying evidence once it is started.


Or screwing people over in the classifieds and hiding evidence of it.


----------



## Explorer (May 16, 2012)

Having been on a few sites where, weirdly enough, members would delete their old posts and then flame the sites before leaving...







...it always surprised me when those leaving would inevitably toss out accusations of "hippies!" and "women!" having too much free speech. What's up with that? *laugh*

I think one of our more conservative posters here similarly started with the "hippy" talk. *laugh*

Anyway, I love that this idiocy is preserved for all time, and that any identification with a name attached to trolling will eventually come out when they go to another forum with the same name.


----------



## Zeetwig (May 16, 2012)

Ok well it isn't a problem really since I (usually) reread my posts after posting them to check for grammar mistakes and so on. I was just a bit shocked when I first saw that I couldn't edit a post, since you can do that on other forums despite the age of the post.

And if those are the reasons then I have nothing against the +48h block  I would personally not do anything of course (why would I  ?), but if it helps maintaining a standard on the forum then I stand behind it  (don't know if that is an expression or not but it sounded good  )


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (May 16, 2012)

I had one minor issue with this actually, where tinypic decided that overriding the URL I was already using for a picture was necessary. So what went from an off-topic forum thread about my new puppy could've potentially turned into a thread about what looked like my new pet soccer player, had it remained active  Either way, it makes sense to do so.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 16, 2012)

For what it's worth, if anyone does have a legitimate reason to edit a post, just shoot me a revised post and I'll edit it for you when I can.


----------



## Zeetwig (May 17, 2012)

I take it that these "legitimate reasons" does not include correcting spelling and grammar , like correcting an "a" to an "an" and so on?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 17, 2012)

Zeetwig said:


> I take it that these "legitimate reasons" does not include correcting spelling and grammar , like correcting an "a" to an "an" and so on?



Pretty much. 

If that was the case, I'd have to edit 90% of the forum.


----------

